# Awarded Single Atom Photo



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

Here is a short exchange I had today on my twitter, in screenshots (I'm Frantisek K). I think one can get the point without introduction...







> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WillieladDate: 2020-04-20 01:37:29Reaction Score: 3


The image of the atom feels legit to science.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-20 02:06:41Reaction Score: 6


Nicely done.  

Believe.  Accept.  Require no proof.  No one lies about this stuff.  Be fascinated.  

That's all bullshit.  If I cant reproduce it or verify it myself, i have a hard time jumping on board.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NovaFeedbackDate: 2020-04-20 06:25:29Reaction Score: 2


The only question: who's the idiot you were arguing with? A brain dead idiot or an agent?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-20 06:42:04Reaction Score: 6




NovaFeedback said:


> The only question: who's the idiot you were arguing with? A brain dead idiot or an agent?


Same thing!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NovaFeedbackDate: 2020-04-20 06:51:10Reaction Score: 2




jd755 said:


> Same thing!


I mean, an agent is a professional (paid) troll...


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-04-20 07:57:57Reaction Score: 2


All the years and money Ive invested in experience and kit and got nowhere colse  This student rocks up and does this, no problems...

Is it the same student capturing Comet Atlas...


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-04-20 08:00:23Reaction Score: 3




NovaFeedback said:


> The only question: who's the idiot you were arguing with? A brain dead idiot or an agent?


Seems i skipped the best part... Aerospace Engineer! (I am an atheist and globe-earther myself, too, though) 

(sorry if the posts/photos look weird, writing from mobile today)


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-04-20 08:21:36Reaction Score: 1


My only question - why do you still bother ???


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NovaFeedbackDate: 2020-04-20 08:38:25Reaction Score: 2


I know 3 "aerospatial engineers", 2 working for ESA and 1 for a company that makes "satellites"... 2 are total idiots, 1 is just gullible. Their life is a lie and they won't ever acknowledge it. Brainwashed.
P.S. I'm not making this up, I know them from many years, way before I awakened to these big lies.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-04-20 08:40:51Reaction Score: 1




codis said:


> My only question - why do you still bother ???


Ohhh, The Question is here, I have to answer now...

Well maybe because I, personally, took a World First science photo, 11 years ago. As an amateur astronomer, with basic-level amateurish equipment, of something that was hidden in plain sight!

It is already on the web, however, saying about it would ruin the anonimity and, since almost everyone in this site works this way, I will go with it. I would gladly send the raw files of that session to KD, though, for the integrity of my claim.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-04-20 10:14:00Reaction Score: 3


I should have specified my question more precisely, to : "Why do you bother arguing with a religious bigot ?"
I think we agree that accepting claims of others without any proof is akin to "religious belief" - being it resurrection of deads, black holes, or single atom photos. You are at risk of appearing as a scientism bigot yourself, or even becoming one. According to the old proverb "Don't argue with fools. They will drag you down, and beat you with experience."
I learned that the hard way, too.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-20 14:58:24Reaction Score: 1




NovaFeedback said:


> The only question: who's the idiot you were arguing with? A brain dead idiot or an agent?


Most likely an agent.

Pearl's before swine


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WillieladDate: 2020-04-20 17:39:22Reaction Score: 2




Huaqero said:


> Seems i skipped the best part... Aerospace Engineer! (I am an atheist and globe-earther myself, too, though)
> View attachment 44447
> (sorry if the posts/photos look weird, writing from mobile today)


"Truthers are either gullible or liars, thats a fact." This comment seems very scientific. He has all the facts already.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JezNorthDate: 2020-04-26 03:30:17Reaction Score: 6




Huaqero said:


> Seems i skipped the best part... Aerospace Engineer! (*I am an atheist and globe-earther myself, too, though*)


Same mate but have grown to realise that woke authoritarian socialists/technocrats are for more dangerous to humanity nowadays than religious people are.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-04-26 07:59:43Reaction Score: 1




JezNorth said:


> Same mate but have grown to realise that woke authoritarian socialists/technocrats are for more dangerous to humanity nowadays than religious people are.


Couldn't have expressed that better...! (well, some religions, though...)


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-26 14:06:05Reaction Score: 10




Willielad said:


> "Truthers are either gullible or liars, thats a fact." This comment seems very scientific. He has all the facts already.


Had some guy spit the epitaph of "truther" at me like it was venom. Nonchalantly and looking a bit confused I said, "well, yeah, I'm a truther. Are you not a truther? If not, doesn't that make you a liar? The look of shock on his face told me he had never once considered the words coming out of his mouth.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JohnHancockDate: 2020-04-26 15:37:25Reaction Score: 3




whitewave said:


> Had some guy spit the epitaph of "truther" at me like it was venom. Nonchalantly and looking a bit confused I said, "well, yeah, I'm a truther. Are you not a truther? If not, doesn't that make you a liar? The look of shock on his face told me he had never once considered the words coming out of his mouth.


So we have you to thank when the directors insert “liars are good” into newspeak?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: greenpandaDate: 2020-06-18 21:25:39Reaction Score: 1


Wanted to see his further responses, so went on twitter,  your tweets ..... wow


----------



## SteampunkFox (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SteampunkFoxDate: 2020-07-17 04:56:54Reaction Score: 2


I work every freaking day with digital photography as part of a team that runs an art selling website and have been a hobbyist digital photographer and videographer since high school, there's no way in hell *any* digital camera can take any kind of clear picture of a single atom. Sorry, "Goofy, MSc" but you've been duped.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-07-17 10:50:38Reaction Score: 1




Huaqero said:


> Seems i skipped the best part... Aerospace Engineer! (I am an atheist and globe-earther myself, too, though)
> View attachment 44447
> (sorry if the posts/photos look weird, writing from mobile today)


Reason number 47102 why i refuse to fly.


----------

